# Speakers



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

I know very little about speakers or audio equipment in general, so if any of this sounds like stupid questions sorry. I am starting to peace together a new stereo system for my car. I am wanting to get a new head unit and all new speakers, subs and an amp. I am getting the AVH-7500DVD for the headunit and was wanting to go with all pioneer. Can anyone give me suggestions for some good speakers, subs, amps. I saw some at best Buy i liked, they were blue and silver. But thats all i know about them. Didn't get the model number. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

To be more specific i was wandering what the difference in watts and what the 2-way and all that is. But any specific suggestion for speakers and stuff would still be benifital


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

we can recommend a system if you want, but we're going to need a budget. And I can almost guarantee you it's not going to be pioneer


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

Pioneer isn't that great, especially at best buy. Don't buy speakers at any store, look at Ebay, or even the cardomain store, and the cardomain store also has reviews on speakers, including the speakers you were looking at.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

i agree with buying stuff on cardomain...but dont buy off ebay...most likely you wont even get a manufacturers warranty....Get rockford speakers....very awesomely sounding spkers there....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

we have threads like this: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=48838&page=1 for a reason. Please, READ IT before making a thread about what speakers we prefer.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I disagree with Chimmike's comment (not the link).

Bullet23, THANK YOU. I've been flaming people all night, it's refreshing to hear someone who is willing to ask before they shop.

Anyway, please let us know what your budget is before we give you recommendations, b/c I could recommend a $5000 system that I'm sure you'll enjoy. 

Um, I'm not a big fan of ebay. Actually, when it comes to ebay, I prefer buying used stuff from a trustworthy seller than new stuff from ANY seller. Reason why? B/c no matter how good the seller is, if you buy a new product and it has a manufacturer defect, even the world's best seller can't do crap for you. Used equipment...at least it's been tested, so long as you can trust the seller's word, you'll most likely have something that will work. Don't just take my opinion, here's my experience:

2003, bought an Alpine CDA-7995 MP3 HU BRAND NEW from an ebay seller with much positive feedback. Got a good deal. I waited almost a month before I was ready to install. When it all went in, I got a faint sound from just the front speakers at full volume. Took me days to diagnose that the problem was my RCA outputs. I contacted the seller and he replied something like "Sorry, Bro, there's nothing I can do." I had no warranty whatsoever. Now, lucky, I have connections, My buddy can't get me anything for free, but if I have something he sells, we can jus do the ol' switcharoo and send the defective product back for refurb. .


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

damn that's some pretty nasty comments about ebay, i was thinking of getting speakers there, guess i wouldn't now


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

roman4189 said:


> damn that's some pretty nasty comments about ebay, i was thinking of getting speakers there, guess i wouldn't now


there's always the chance you'll have a problem, but it's low


I've bought....let's see here....2 headunits, an amp, 2 sets of speakers, and 2 subs from ebay, and 6 amps, 1 set of speakers, and 2 subs elsewhere online, and I've never had a problem with any of it. But that's not to say that people don't have problems, there's always the chance of a factory defect, but if you're buying high quality equipment then that chance is pretty low.


----------

